# Prices for Sublimated Coasters



## fancystitchz (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello to all T-Shirt Forum Members:
The question I have is as follows. I have been selling the typical Unisub (U5677) coaster set of four with stand for $19.95 ea. I recently have been given the opportunity to do an order for either 200 or 400 coasters (4 separate photos) without the stand. Trying to decide what a realistic/fair price would be for these to my customer. I know it depends on my costs for goods, labor, paper etc. But was wondering what others might charge for this volume. I have never done an order this large before for these particular coasters.
Also, would anyone suggest using the jig that is available (8 up) for this purpose. 
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Bike Mad Alex (Jun 30, 2010)

I do a few coasters now and then, usually a run of one or two designs on say 100 coasters, for the clubs i do merchandise for.
As you say, you have to work out your costs, time spent working, then give yourself a decent profit margin. Only you know what you are prepared to work for.
As a quick example though, i did a run of mugs recently for a car club. They wanted 100 mugs with the one design on.
I sell these mugs at £4.99 plus p&p in ones and two's through various owners club shops. The mugs come to me at say £1 each, the subli paper costs say 5 pence a mug, ink used maybe 5 pence again, and then there's the time spent doing the artwork and printing the things. factor in any misfires and you arrive at about £2.50 a mug cost. Add your profit, in this case about £1 a mug, and i got a total cost to the club of £3.50 a mug, plus p&p.
I have no overheads as such cos i have a studio at home, but you get the idea.
re the jig/template, I made my own little jig a few years ago, so i could print 6 coasters at a time. It took me ages to get the template just right for printing, but it made bigger jobs so much quicker, i would recommend getting one if you are going to be doing more big runs.
Hope some of this helped, 
Alex.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I like the jig.

Here is our video:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Maybe $12.95 for a set in volume


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I wholesale mine for $2.75 each if they buy at least 5 dozen. But then, I buy the hardboard and cut them myself and glue the cork to the back. My time isn't worth a lot.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> I wholesale mine for $2.75 each if they buy at least 5 dozen. But then, I buy the hardboard and cut them myself and glue the cork to the back. My time isn't worth a lot.


Where do you get your hardboard? And do you have to coat it before sublimation?


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my hardboard from Johnson Plastics and it's already coated. It just needs to be cut. I also glue thin cork to the back.

Correction to previous post: I charge $2.75 each if they buy 2 dozen and $2.50 each if they buy 5 dozen.


----------

